# Knitters arrested at "knit-in" protest



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

This link shows the picture of a most benign looking fellow knitter in cuffs for protesting a pipe line.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/07/03/328163481/purling-in-anger-arrest-breaks-up-knit-in-at-vermont-utility

I certainly hope her work was not confiscated!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope not, either. Five squad cars?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:roll:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

That's a lot of cops to arrest one petite little lady. She looks like a knittorist to me!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Five squad cars for five women knitting in an office? And one "diminutive woman in a floral-print dress and a straw hat" was arrested by five burly cops? Can you spell OVERKILL?

_"It is unclear if she was allowed to continue her knitting at the police station"_

Please do let us know whether she finished that turquoise scarf or not.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Handcuffs! What did they think she was going to do to them? Must have been a very slow day for the police force.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Well she (they) were trespassing and refusing to leave when the offices closed.
Therefore she was arrested, just like any other protester who refuses to abide by the laws.
http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/news/local/vermont/2014/07/02/woman-arrested-knit-protest-pipeline/12118239/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Well she (they) were trespassing and refusing to leave when the offices closed.
> Therefore she was arrested, just like any other protester who refuses to abide by the laws.
> http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/news/local/vermont/2014/07/02/woman-arrested-knit-protest-pipeline/12118239/


And it took five large armed men to subdue her.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And it took five large armed men to subdue her.


It was for ALL the protestors, not just one.
Police go in with back up in situations such as this.
Some have been ambushed and killed in the past.
Just because the picture shows a few police officers with her, does not mean that it took all of them to subdue her. :roll:

If you watched the video, you will take note that they stated they are not leaving the building without the company meeting their demands.
All but the one lady left voluntarily AFTER police arrived.
Quote -- 
All five women were issued trespass notices, as was Ned Snowden, a freelance videographer, said South Burlington Police Chief Trevor Whipple.
-- End Quote.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

pattibe said:


> That's a lot of cops to arrest one petite little lady. She looks like a knittorist to me!


It's a few towns over from me. I think the 5 cops were over kill, but there was a protest here a few weeks ago, for the same thing i believe, where someone got hurt. I think they are being careful


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> Handcuffs! What did they think she was going to do to them? Must have been a very slow day for the police force.


Was just going to say same thing.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the police were "knit pickers". Haha!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

If you read the comments following the video, it tells the reason why the women were there--their properties which are owned by them are in the route of the pipeline. They are in the position where they may lose their property and homes when and if the pipeline is run across their property. There is something very wrong with this. It also happened in Connecticut when an entity wanted to construct of all things a shopping mall.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:roll: :?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I lost my beautiful home in Long Beach many years ago from eminent domain when the city came in and bought up all the property on our block. Beautifully kept Spainish style homes that were built in the 1920's. They tore them all down.....and what did they build(?) - nothing...it's a soccer field next to the high school....which already had a football stadium, I might add.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

pattibe said:


> I lost my beautiful home in Long Beach many years ago from eminent domain... Beautifully kept Spainish style homes that were built in the 1920's. They tore them all down......


This truly is a very sad story to me. Those houses were a part of history, which now cannot be reclaimed.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Stardust said:


> This truly is a very sad story to me. Those houses were a part of history, which now cannot be reclaimed.


Those beautiful old homes were part of Long Beach history and should have been preserved. It broke my heart....still does when I drive down that street and look at that empty field.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

The government giveth, the government taketh away. And you may have a say but they ain't listening. Even the police may agree with you but they took an oath to uphold the law.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

JCF said:


> The government giveth, the government taketh away. And you may have a say but they ain't listening. Even the police may agree with you but they took an oath to uphold the law.


Shall I tell you how many tickets I have talked my way out of with nothing much more than a wink? They uphold the law when it suits them!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sine said:


> Five squad cars for five women knitting in an office? And one "diminutive woman in a floral-print dress and a straw hat" was arrested by five burly cops? Can you spell OVERKILL?
> 
> _"It is unclear if she was allowed to continue her knitting at the police station"_
> 
> Please do let us know whether she finished that turquoise scarf or not.


It sounds like a skit off of a late night show!!!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Shall I tell you how many tickets I have talked my way out of with nothing much more than a wink? They uphold the law when it suits them!


Hope he was good looking. :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Shall I tell you how many tickets I have talked my way out of with nothing much more than a wink? They uphold the law when it suits them!


Nah, just shows -- you can put on a good act and tell a sob story.
Actually took more than that wink. :roll:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Nah, just shows -- you can put on a good act and tell a sob story.
> Actually took more than that wink. :roll:


Gee, I didn't know you were there???


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

JCF said:


> The government giveth, the government taketh away. And you may have a say but they ain't listening. Even the police may agree with you but they took an oath to uphold the law.


One last comment before I Unwatch this topic...The government DID NOT give me my house. I paid for it with my hard earned money and kept it up with my hard earned money. The last part is correct; however, they just came in and took it away!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw this poorly written article yesterday. But, I enjoyed reading the comments that followed.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

pattibe said:


> One last comment before I Unwatch this topic...The government DID NOT give me my house. I paid for it with my hard earned money and kept it up with my hard earned money. The last part is correct; however, they just came in and took it away!


I think if we heard all these kind of stories from across our country we would be in disbelief. It happens way more than it should. It seems a lot of people want smaller government until they want the government to do something for them and then big government is fine.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

We may get older but we do not loose our spunk!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

What is this world coming to.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

No one mentioned that these ladies had knitting needles in hand. To us who knit, we in our worst imagination would never think of them as weapons, but the police are trained to look at those things as weapons. They are long and in a non-knitter's eyes "sharp". If you look at it from the policemen's view, they could be used to jab someone in the stomache. I was jabbed in the back by something a bit smaller than that. It almost killed me the doctors said. They were probably called out by someone who was panicking and said it was more than it was - that's why they sent five - and they were probably told by this same person that the women had "weapons".


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

And if they needed to arrest all the protestors --- They were all going to fit in the back of ONE Police Car? Think Not. :roll:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:
Common Sense Has Definitely Left The Building (This Forum).
The Police Were Called Out By The Company. :shock: Panic? No -- Removing Trespassers/Protestors From Their Property Who Refuse To Exit The Building -- 
So They Can Close The Building For The Day.
There were 5 women, 1 male freelance videographer, and a news crew.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

pattibe said:


> I lost my beautiful home in Long Beach many years ago from eminent domain when the city came in and bought up all the property on our block. Beautifully kept Spainish style homes that were built in the 1920's. They tore them all down.....and what did they build(?) - nothing...it's a soccer field next to the high school....which already had a football stadium, I might add.


I am so sorry to read this. Property owners' rights are going with the wind.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> And if they needed to arrest all the protestors --- They were all going to fit in the back of ONE Police Car? Think Not. :roll:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:
> Common Sense Has Definitely Left The Building (This Forum).
> The Police Were Called Out By The Company. :shock: Panic? No -- Removing Trespassers/Protestors From Their Property Who Refuse To Exit The Building --
> So They Can Close The Building For The Day.
> There were 5 women, 1 male freelance videographer, and a news crew.


Is There A Reason You Have To Capitalize Every Word You Type. Have you ever heard of sarcasm?


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

a little bit of overkill there, I would say. We knitters are a nefarious group LOL


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

all the protesting in the world won't stop the government from doing what it wants to do...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> all the protesting in the world won't stop the government from doing what it wants to do...


But you can't sit ideally by and not say a word. They have to know that there are people who do not approve.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> But you can't sit ideally by and not say a word. They have to know that there are people who do not approve.


Absolutely. It took years of civil disobedience to secure human rights for Black people in the US. We have to pick our battles, and these people chose one worth fighting.


----------

